# Что скажете о новых баянах fantini (4хголосных )



## Demoners (19 Окт 2011)

Что можете сказать , как механика, как долго живут, как аккорд, мощность
если можно в сравнении с юпитером
Спасибо


----------



## zet10 (19 Окт 2011)

Инструмент который был Вам предложен уже продан,так что думаю фирму "Фантини" можете исключить из списка расматреваемых вами вариантов.Советовал бы Вам приобрести за 185 т.р ,баян "Акко-Супер",очень хороший вариант(здесь на форуме можите почитать про него).Сейчас он находится у нас в магазине на реализации,так что если интересно приезжайте!
Думаю что по аккорду и качеству "Фантини" и близко не стоит к этому инструменту!
Все же "Юпитер" и "Акко" думаю лучшие на сегодняшний день фабрики по производству концертных,классических готово-выборных баянов.
Несмотря на то что являюсь представителем фабрики "Фантини" в России,к готово-выборным баянам у меня много вопросов к производителю( с аккордеонами дело обстоит легче).

Demoners писал:


> как аккорд, мощность
> если можно в сравнении с юпитером


Существенно проигрывают!
Но неоспоримый плюс это цена которую мне пока удается удерживать!Если цена на эти модели повысится(а к этому все идет),думаю они будут не конкурентно способны и исчезнут с рынка.


----------



## Demoners (19 Окт 2011)

zet10 писал:


> Инструмент который был Вам предложен уже продан,так что думаю фирму "Фантини" можете исключить из списка расматреваемых вами вариантов.


ваше объявление на счет фантини не единственное.
Вопрос в том стоит или нет


----------



## zet10 (19 Окт 2011)

Demoners писал:


> ваше объявление на счет фантини не единственное.


А кто еще продает?Любопытно было бы взглянуть))

Demoners писал:


> Вопрос в том стоит или нет


Вроде я вам ясно изложил точку зрения.


----------



## Demoners (19 Окт 2011)

zet10 писал:


> А кто еще продает?Любопытно было бы взглянуть))


http://moscow.olx.ru/fantini-2011-iid-143136744

если вы работаете в магазине, может сможете что еще предложить


----------



## zet10 (19 Окт 2011)

Вообще то я магазине не работаю,а являюсь одим из учередителей.Приведеное вами обьявление,как раз от нашего магазина...,ну думаю все другие (если таковые найдете) обьявления,будут даны людьми которые покупали данные модели в нашем магазине.


----------



## Demoners (19 Окт 2011)

это объявление действует или это тот проданный фантини?


----------



## zet10 (19 Окт 2011)

Именно "тот проданный"


----------



## Jupiter (20 Окт 2011)

*Demoners*,
Как бы я не уважал итальянских производителей, но Акко супер,который сейчас предлагался здесь даже "не на голову" а на 10 голов выше по всем параметрам...
И уж если итальянца брать, то того же Борсини,Скандалли ,Виньони. Последний,кстати, гораздо дешевле, но по качеству на порядок выше Фантини и не сильно уступает Скандалли и Борсини: надо только просить голосовую часть поставить только ручной работы- разница в цене 400 евро,но в звуке существенная...


----------



## Demoners (20 Окт 2011)

за 200 тыс, думаю врядли можно приобрести новый итал. баян


----------



## hrustalev.vladislaw (26 Окт 2011)

Сам мастер -настойщик -Вобщим ,кто вляпался в Фантини,считай что деньги выброшены на ветер.Фа-ни красивая игрушка,на вторичном рынке его вообще не продать ,ну и самое главное ,что он не играет.Работаю сейчас профессиональным настройщиком- и могу так говорить. Что самый продвинутый на сегодня -это АККО.Последние инструменты ,с которыми пришлось работать -это класс.Был у них на фабрике -5 человек свысшим музобразованием -баянисты -и понимают прекрасно ,что делать и как.Вобщим Вам выбирать ,работал и в Германии на Хоноре - весь этот запад(Германия и Италия) расчитаны на домашнее музыцирование,ну и конечно даже с самими плохими русскими инструментами не сравнится.Да про Виньени лучше вообще не вспоминайте-красивое обувалово!


----------



## ze_go (26 Окт 2011)

hrustalev.vladislaw писал:


> ну и самое главное ,что он не играет


поёт и танцует? :biggrin: 
hrustalev.vladislaw писал:


> Работаю сейчас профессиональным настройщиком- и могу так говорить


да Вы - красавЕц... сами свой профессионализм определяли? 
hrustalev.vladislaw писал:


> Что самый продвинутый на сегодня -это АККО.


а "Юпитер" на фабрике С.Баринова уже не делают, что-ли?


----------



## zet10 (26 Окт 2011)

Demoners писал:


> за 200 тыс, думаю врядли можно приобрести новый итал. баян


Ну как видите это возможно,только это редкие варианты,ну и качество будет соответственно на 200 т.р.hrustalev.vladislaw писал:


> Работаю сейчас профессиональным настройщиком


Простите,а где Вы работаете? пафоса много а конкретики ни какой!То вы в Германии,то вы в Вузе,то вы на фабрике в Украине.Вы хоть представтесь кто вы такой,а то как то с "громогласным ухарем" нет ни какого интереса вести диалог.


----------



## ze_go (26 Окт 2011)

zet10 писал:


> "громогласным ухарем"


 в точку...


----------

